# Help me build my arsenal.



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm new to saltwater fishing and so all the help I can get will be very much appreciated. I've done a lot of reading and research on this forum and am learning a lot.

I'm looking to start building my rod and reel collection. I will be mostly inshore fishing (specs, reds, whatever else). I would also like to try some near shore fishing (10 miles max). My budget would be somewhere around $150 on a rod/reel combo, so used is certainly not out of the question. I'm looking for the following suggestions, not necessarily brands but size/class for reels ( 3000,4000,etc.), power and action for rods (med light, fast action, etc.). I might also mention that I prefer spinning reels if possible.

Rod and reel for inshore fishing (boat)
Rod and reel for near shore trolling (kings)
Rod and reel for near shore bottom fishing (reds, grouper, whatever else)
Size and type (braid, mono, etc.) for each

Also, I would like to try some trolling for specs this winter whether in the ICW or bay, sound, etc. Would the same inshore outfit work for that also?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I just realized I posted this in the wrong forum. I'm going to try to copy it to the inshore section.

Sorry


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Inshore (can also be used for throwing jigs at bobos and mahi offshore):

Penn Battle 3000 and your choice of 7' medium action rod. Id go with 12-15lb suffix 832 ghost on this.

Trolling nearshore:
Shimano Speedmaster on a 7ft Ugly stick USCB-1170M - load with 20lb suffix superior hi-viz (this will kill anything youre likely to encounter within 10 miles very easily)

Bottom Fishing:
Penn 6500 SSV on a 50-100lb jigging rod of your choice. You can bottom fish traditionally with a carolina rig or knocker rig or use as intended and fish jigs. Load this with 60lb Suffix 832 Ghost

But, thats just a start. Youll soon have rods and reel coming out your ears! And you forgot a combo to pitch live baits or jigs and to free line live baits to bigger fish offshore like cobia.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks JD, that's what I'm looking for. Do you think a 712z would do as opposed to the battle 3000?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The 712 will be slower retrieve and line roller not as functional......


----------

